# 77 year old man on HGH, pic inside



## Zeek (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm sure he is also on some TRT dosages of test but for almost 80!!!   wow


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 28, 2012)

Lol is that ez.  I bet that's your old ass pops.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 28, 2012)

wow looks like rick flair but better shape lol

whooooooo!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 28, 2012)

groce.............


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 28, 2012)

i dont think hes too healthy.....


----------



## Zeek (Apr 28, 2012)

Looks about what?  200lbs or so?

  He may be very healthy, actually there are write ups on this guy around the net if you look around.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 28, 2012)

hes in better shape then some 30 year olds I know


----------



## Gstacker (Apr 28, 2012)

That's awesome, he must have some good joints to be in that shape at his age....


----------



## Zeek (Apr 29, 2012)

gh keeps the joints in great condition!


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 29, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> I'm sure he is also on some TRT dosages of test but for almost 80!!!   wow



Wow, he looks great ..good for him !!!


----------



## Mr P (Apr 29, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Lol is that ez.  I bet that's your old ass pops.



yes that is EZ, but he won't admit it lol, I wish I would be like that at that age,


----------



## Georgia (Apr 29, 2012)

After taking all this stuff and becoming a beast he finally divorced his wife of 50 years






For this gal






Even older than him but she used 'stuff' too





Or maybe that is a pic of what Betty White is supposed to look like if she hadn't had all them surgeries


----------



## JOMO (May 5, 2012)

Looking good for that age. He's got the Stallone chest vain syndrome going on!


----------



## DF (May 8, 2012)

God, imagin him banging a 77 year old woman???? He'd break both her hips.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 9, 2012)

That's insane


----------



## Zeek (May 9, 2012)

Mr P said:


> yes that is EZ, but he won't admit it lol, I wish I would be like that at that age,



 ey you are supposed to keep these things between us man!!


----------



## Lulu66 (May 11, 2012)

Old man looks good.


----------



## Yaya (Jul 16, 2012)

you guys saying this guys looks bad or unhealthy are killing me!! LOL, dude is 77 yrs old!!! most people dont live that long and this dude is ripped.. cmon, old fucker looks great..


----------



## noobmuscle (Jul 16, 2012)

I've seen this before Zeek. He is one of the reasons I am ordering my first five kits in February of next year!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 16, 2012)

Bringing back a goodie. GH and the cocktail of death. he'll die a happy man.


----------



## Tilltheend (Jul 16, 2012)

HGH and testosterone replacement therapy are the closest thing to the fountain of youth everyone needs to be on them.


----------



## BigFella (Jul 16, 2012)

I've got 16 years of training to get there! And 16 years ago I was doing Ironman triathlons, so there's some synergy there. (That's where I got the BigFella name - most triathletes are tiny, but we talked a lot, so they had to call me something.)

I am VERY keen to get on this HGH thang! And the cocktail of death, perhaps in beginners' doses.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 16, 2012)

Easy on the cocktail of death Bigfella!! the first few times I made it things got a bit hairy there around 3am lol


----------



## Cyborg (Jul 16, 2012)

Holy crap!! Thats how I want to be at 77!!!! Hell yeah!


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 19, 2012)

This guy is amazing. If i look that good at 77 i'll be very happy. If im still alive at 77 i'll be very happy!

Im going on cycle in the next month, and now im planning the next cycle after that and i think im gonna include HGH in it. Can't wait to try it!


----------

